# Nikon P950 is fun



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2021)

Small sensor but I can set it up to just focus on shooting. Program auto...lol it's light and viewfinder has a setting where you can put the frame inside it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 19, 2021)

Very good shots.....


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice set! I like the dragonfly on the end of the branch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice set, #3 is my fav.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 19, 2021)

Seems like we get so wrapped up in all the technical part that we forget the "fun" part.  Nice set!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2021)

You are working that P950 and you are making me want one.LOL


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shots.....





jeffashman said:


> Nice set! I like the dragonfly on the end of the branch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





K9Kirk said:


> Nice set, #3 is my fav.





smoke665 said:


> Seems like we get so wrapped up in all the technical part that we forget the "fun" part.  Nice set!





DarkShadow said:


> You are working that P950 and you are making me want one.LOL



Thanks everyone.


----------



## PJM (Apr 19, 2021)

Very nice set.  The dragonfly does it for me.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 19, 2021)

I have a Canon Powershot SX10 IS that was my favorite, until one of my sons busted the battery door. Need to fix that so I can start using it again. Great point-and-shoot with decent zoom range and macro.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 19, 2021)

Is that a new piece of gear?  I've always found that family of cameras intriguing.  It certainly appears capable very good results.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Is that a new piece of gear?  I've always found that family of cameras intriguing.  It certainly appears capable very good results.



I bought it last summer. I gave my Canon SX60HS to a friend and I really missed it so I picked this Nikon P950 up based on research. I have better cameras but I just like this for fun. I don't use it a lot but is nice to travel with. Believe it or not, I have seen some pro photographers using them in studio with lighting, getting exceptional results. I have also seen some seriously good images with wildlife as well. They make a dot sight for it for birds in flight and I plan on trying that this week as well.

Here is one guy
Jeb Loftin - KAVYAR


----------



## mjcmt (Apr 20, 2021)

1st one is very nice because it's an extreme close up that I usually don't see. I've seen many photos on flickr shot w/ that series of cameras and I'm always impressed.

Here's one
Elios Amati


----------



## nokk (Apr 20, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I gave my Canon SX60HS to a friend and I really missed it so I picked this Nikon P950 up



wait, what?  i thought if someone moved from canon to nikon or vice versa the world would stop spinning.  

fantastic series.  glad you're making out with the new gear.


----------

